# Division Champs of 07'- Take Your Picks



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

Atlantic Division : New Jersey
Central Division: Cleveland
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Denver (Who cares)
Pacific Division: Sacramento
Southwest Division: Dallas

NBA champs: Dallas

...thats just my opinion


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

no pistons?


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Atlantic Division : New Jersey
Central Division: Chicago
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Utah/Denver
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: Dallas


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Sacramental said:


> Atlantic Division : New Jersey
> Central Division: Cleveland
> Southeast Division: Miami
> Northwest Division: Denver (Who cares)
> ...


 Pretty much summed it up except Sac wont be the Pacific winners, it'll be PHX


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Atlantic Division : New Jersey
Central Division: Chicago
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Denver
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: Dallas

NBA Champs: San Antonio


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Atlantic Division : New Jersey
Central Division: pistons
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Denver
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: spurs

NBA Champs: San Antonio


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

kings are gonna rock next season. at the rate in which they finished the season with artest they would've won 55+ games. I'm not picking them just because I'm a kings fan, they've got the players to win a lot of games. for the suns, i dont think inserting amare into the lineup will be so easy.


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

Atlantic Division : New Jersey
Central Division: Cavaliers
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Sonics
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: Spurs

NBA Champs: Srups.


----------



## Sacramental (Mar 12, 2006)

theolo said:


> Atlantic Division : New Jersey
> Central Division: Cavaliers
> Southeast Division: Miami
> Northwest Division: Sonics
> ...


another expansion team? 



jk..i dont think the spurs will win the title but they'll go far in the playoff. the guys on their roster are good, but past their prime.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Atlantic Division : New Jersey
Central Division: Bulls
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Wolves (with a .450 record)
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: Spurs

NBA Champs: Clippers


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sacramental said:


> another expansion team?
> 
> 
> 
> jk..i dont think the spurs will win the title but they'll go far in the playoff. the guys on their roster are good, but past their prime.


duncan past prime? well if 30 plus points agame is past a prime ill take that any day..plus manu had an injury prone season and will be back. parker hasnt even started his prime yet.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Atlantic Division : Toronto
Central Division: Cavaliers
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Sonics
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: Spurs

NBA Champs: Suns.


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

Atlantic Division : Toronto
Central Division: Bulls
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: (Scrubbers Side)
Pacific Division: Suns
Southwest Division: SPURS


NBA Champs: Spurs


I don't understand though this is dedicated to the spurs but you come in here and not really bag the spurs but damn not even mention them..lol


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Atlantic Division : Toronto
Central Division: Cleveland
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Denver
Pacific Division: Suns
Southwest Division: Dallas


NBA Champs: Spurs

I dont think Spurs will win the division this year, I think dallas will win it by one or two games..But i believe the guys will go all the way


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Atlantic Divisionhiladelphia
Central Division:Cleveland (by 8.5 GMS)
SouthEast Division:Heat
Northwest Divisionenver
Pacific:LA Lakers
SouthWest:San Antonio Spurs

NBA Champs:LA Lakers


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Sacramental said:


> another expansion team?
> 
> .


WNBA :biggrin:


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Atlantic Division : New Jersey
Central Division: Cleveland
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Denver 
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: Dallas

NBA champs: Dallas Mavericks 

unfortunately I think Spurs will be eliminated


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Atlantic Division : Toronto(going on a limb here)
Central Division: Cleveland
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Utah
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: Dallas

NBA champs: Dallas


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

ezealen said:


> Atlantic Division : New Jersey
> Central Division: Chicago
> Southeast Division: Miami
> Northwest Division: Denver
> ...


How is San Antonio supposed to be NBA Champs if Southwest Division is won by Dallas?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs said:


> How is San Antonio supposed to be NBA Champs if Southwest Division is won by Dallas?


Huh?


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Atlantic Division : New Jersey
Central Division: Chicago
Southeast Division: Miami
Northwest Division: Denver
Pacific Division: Phoenix
Southwest Division: Dallas< That's the team you picked for Southwest that would win

NBA Champs: San Antonio< How can Spurs win if Dallas wins Southwest Division


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What are you talking about? Just because Dallas wins the SW doesn't mean san antonio can't win the NBA championship.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

O ok I guess I was thinking something else then.

I am really off today man!


----------

